# Identify this centipede



## mistercurls (Mar 31, 2008)

I was walking around my house when I came upon this little guy. I didnt know we had them down in South Louisiana. This is the first one Ive seen. Does anyone know what species it is?


----------



## DITB (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like a millipede to me dunno what kind it is though


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 31, 2008)

It's a Xystodesmid millipede (flat milli).


----------

